# sight translation



## Spanol

¿CóMO DIRÍAN SIGHT TRANSLATION EN ESPAÑOL? ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## lluisot

Traducción a la vista.


----------



## Fernita

Bienvenido a los foros.

¿Es un título? 
Saludos,


----------



## Spanol

En realidad dice: Signing-off on sight translation.


----------



## Fernita

*Traducción oral o a libro abierto.*

No sabía que se decía "traducción a la vista". Nunca lo había oído. **


----------



## Moritzchen

Fernita nunca no había oído no. Pero sí, traducción a la vista. Anunciando la finalización de la traducción a la vista.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> Fernita nunca no había oído no. Pero sí, traducción a la vista. Anunciando la finalización de la traducción a la vista.


Nunca *lo *había oído.

Pero si ustedes lo dicen, será así.
Yo pensé que se refería a lo que hacen los intérpretes: interpretación o traducción oral.

En fin, gracias, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## Soy Yo

Así que si quiero dar a la clase un texto para traducir, el cual nunca han visto antes... diría que quiero que hagan una "traducción a la vista", ¿correcto?  Gracias de antemano.

S Y


----------



## eliot 96801

Me pregunto si alguien podría aclarar cuál frase se usa en cada uno de estos dos contextos:
1.  Cuando un maestro les da a sus alumnos un texto para traducir a otro idioma, es una "sight translation" porque van a leer el texto y escribir una traducción sin haberlo visto antes.
2.  Cuando un intérprete está interpretando oralmente y le dan un formulario -- por ejemplo, en inglés, para ser leído al cliente en español -- es una "sight translation" porque el intérprete/traductor no tiene tiempo para escribir una traducción, sino que lee el texto en inglés y le dice oralmente al cliente en español lo que significa.

¿Cómo dirían ustedes "sight translation" en cada uno de estos contextos?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## melasa

eliot 96801 said:


> Me pregunto si alguien podría aclarar cuál frase se usa en cada uno de estos dos contextos:
> 1.  Cuando un maestro les da a sus alumnos un texto para traducir a otro idioma, es una "sight translation" porque van a leer el texto y escribir una traducción sin haberlo visto antes.
> 2.  Cuando un intérprete está interpretando oralmente y le dan un formulario -- por ejemplo, en inglés, para ser leído al cliente en español -- es una "sight translation" porque el intérprete/traductor no tiene tiempo para escribir una traducción, sino que lee el texto en inglés y le dice oralmente al cliente en español lo que significa.
> 
> ¿Cómo dirían ustedes "sight translation" en cada uno de estos contextos?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Para el 2:

Yo siempre he dicho tradicción de vista...a la vista? Me confundo, pero la gente
entendería cuando menos. 
Traducción oral me suena mejor.
Un colega intérprete me dijo transcripción, quizá transcripción oral mejor dicho...?
¡Quién sabe! Mientras que comprendan...

¡Espero un profesional bien letrado acabar del misterio!


----------



## pcerquera

Yo sé que es un poco tarde para esto pero yo diría "Traducción simultánea de una fuente escrita".


----------

